# CES Info: Excellent report about upcoming Hi Def DVD formats



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lengthy but very good reading.

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/articles/wces04/report.html


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

What wasn't mentioned was the Red laser high def chip. One of the advantages of the Toshiba unit, is not only backward compatability of hardware, but forward compatability of media. That is why Time warner is hoping for Red laser capability, to keep costs of discs in line, instead of retooling entire plants


----------

